# 2 Fehlermeldungen?



## Spyn3x (20. Dezember 2013)

Abend Leute, ich hab in einen meiner PC's eben eine HD 5850 Black Edition und ein neues Netzteil verbaut. 

Nun tauchen folgende 2 fehlermeldungen auf:

ERROR 1762 ATA CONFIGURATION HAS OCCURRED
ERROR 0164 MEMORY SIZE DECREASED


Ich hab etwas gegoogelt allerdings nur englische Forumbeiträge gefunden die mich nicht wirklich weiter bringen.. nun frage ich euch was da nun der fehleris^^

Den ram hab ich bei dem umbau garnicht erst angerührt und der is auch schon länger drin..


PS: Der PC lässt sich aber normal weiter hochfahren.


----------



## SilentMan22 (20. Dezember 2013)

Gibt es denn sonst keinerlei Probleme? Wird der gesamte RAM erkannt? Werden alle Festplatten korrekt erkannt?


----------



## Spyn3x (20. Dezember 2013)

nein eig keine Prbleme die mir aufgefallen wären. Es is nur eine Festplatte eingebaut und die Läuft prima. der Ram läuft auch super und wird auch komplett erkannt.. 

Mich stört die meldung, da se hallt beim jeden neustart neu kommt und der pc nich weiter bootet. man muss dann hallt perhand F1 drücken damit der PC normal hochgefahren wird..


----------



## loser321 (20. Dezember 2013)

RAM getestet mit MemTest?


----------



## Spyn3x (20. Dezember 2013)

ja, keine Error's..


----------



## Spyn3x (20. Dezember 2013)

So Leute

Ich weis zwar nich wie, aber ich hab das Problem behoben..

Ich hab erstmal mit dem Ram experimentiert, festplatten umgestekt etc - hat nichts gebracht
ich bau den PC wieder um so wie er vorher war.. (alte Graka, altes netzteil) - hat nichts gebracht

dann hab ich ihn wieder auf den neusten stand gebracht (ich war da schon voll verzweifelt, da ja alle meine Ideen nichts gebracht habe..) 

Nun is der fehler weg und ich hab kein plan worans lag xD


Danke für eure Hilfe^^


----------

